# Does any watch actually look good on a 'Bond' NATO?



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

I bought an 18mm for a particular watch,that looked OK, but the date window was not quite square on the wheel, and even a service / repair could not fix it, so I sold the watch, and the strap has only served since as a temporary strap for any 18mm lug watch arriving without one - the person buying the aforementioned watch even said I could keep the strap, hence the reason I still have it!

I sometimes put it on a watch, and think, "well, maybe", but it never stays on for long.

I also 'inherited' a 22mm version with a watch that arrived with 3 straps, but that has remained pristine and unused.

So, I know it is a very popular version, but I hardly ever see watch pictures posted on a Bond NATO, and I have a suspicion that it suits very few watches.

Anybody had any 'success' with this style / pattern?


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

I have quite a nice quality bond nato, and I think your right. It's been on every watch but never stays too long. Just something about it doesn't look quite right. Although I do like the colourings in theory it should appeal to me, but in practice always just never seems to feel right. Maybe one to be left to Mr Bond himself.

Although saying that I have picked up a bond strap which is a slight variation on the bond which does work with a certain watch I have. Will have to post pictures later though!


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Roxyben said:


> Although I do like the colourings in theory it should appeal to me, but in practice ...


 I have watches that it should go with very well in theory, with complementary dials, or details, or chapter rings, but it never quite gels.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

No.


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

Maybe it doesn't look right, or my idea of a Bond is wrong, but I have had one (albeit not a NATO) on this for a long time and I like it.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I have an Estoril 300 which is sold on a Bond Nato & I think it works well & I bought a Bond Para (yes I know it's not a Nato!) which I think works well on my Victorinox Chrono :argue:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Francis Urquhart said:


> Maybe it doesn't look right, or my idea of a Bond is wrong, but I have had one (albeit not a NATO) on this for a long time and I like it.


 Definitely cause for hope there!

I do have a Seiko 5 incoming, so maybe ...


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

PaulBoy said:


> I have an Estoril 300 which is sold on a Bond Nato & I think it works well & I bought a Bond Para (yes I know it's not a Nato!) which I think works well on my Victorinox Chrono :argue:


 I get what the OP is saying, I like my Carrera on a grey and black para, mainly for the comfort of wear, but the lugs don't look right I know









I do however love the look and wear of my C65 on the same strap









I think it feels and looks fantastic.

I do appreciate that I'm going with they grey and black refered to as Bond, and not the actual bond, and also that an elasticated strap is not an actual NATO.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

PaulBoy said:


> I have an Estoril 300 which is sold on a Bond Nato & I think it works well & I bought a Bond Para (yes I know it's not a Nato!) which I think works well on my Victorinox Chrono :argue:


 The new bond NATO is a bit easier to pair. Although I have a Zulu version I am hoping to ship off on an old diver. I should have clarified I was talking about the Real Bond.


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

Is the real Bond the grey and black or the one with olive and red? The article below suggests the latter.

https://grail-watch.com/2018/04/19/the-real-james-bond-watch-strap-resurrected/


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nope, it was a "snake belt" strap, probably from a newsagents or a corner shop. :wink:


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

I actually really like wearing this combo but I do get what you mean. The bond nato doesn't suit the majority of watches.


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

Jet Jetski said:


> The new bond NATO is a bit easier to pair. Although I have a Zulu version I am hoping to ship off on an old diver. I should have clarified I was talking about the Real Bond.





Francis Urquhart said:


> Is the real Bond the grey and black or the one with olive and red? The article below suggests the latter.
> 
> https://grail-watch.com/2018/04/19/the-real-james-bond-watch-strap-resurrected/


 To be fair they both qualify as "real" Bonds now after Daniel Craig wearing the black and grey type for several films now. There is of course a third variant now with the black/grey with the khaki edging to the grey stripes used on the new Faux patina Seamaster for NTTD.

Ironically the only watch I've really been happy with on the ...let's call it the "original" Bond is a Vostok:










I still wear it on a leather strap though, I just don't like the way NATO straps sit on the wrist.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Perlative Cernometer said:


> they both qualify as "real" Bonds


 Are you mad? There can be only one, Highlander.



Francis Urquhart said:


> Is the real Bond the grey and black or the one with olive and red? The article below suggests the latter.
> 
> https://grail-watch.com/2018/04/19/the-real-james-bond-watch-strap-resurrected/


 Definitely the latter. I was of course trolling by implying Craig is not real, I think he is the best bond in very many ways, but sentimentally I cannot forget my cinematic introduction to Bond, at a Sean Connery double-bill around 1975.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

No, can't Bond with them.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

This is the strap I mentioned earlier, instead of solid lines they are an almost chevron like effect. Suits this watch in my opinion. Kind of matches the dial.



Dogs shadowing me this morning as she knows it's time to go out. Just avoiding it though as it's chucking it down.......again!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I have a cheap black and grey nato which only gets used as a stop gap while a proper strap is on order. Doesn't look good and feels horrible.



Bricey said:


> View attachment 30748
> 
> 
> I think it feels and looks fantastic.
> ...


 I do like that. Perhaps it is the lugs as much as the strap.



Roxyben said:


> This is the strap I mentioned earlier, instead of solid lines they are an almost chevron like effect. Suits this watch in my opinion. Kind of matches the dial.


 and really like that. A bit of a variation on the classic.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Make's a smart watch look like a pauper. :tongue:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

sabailand said:


> Make's a smart watch look like a pauper. :tongue:


 Agree, plain coloured NATO straps do seem to be more likely to improve a watch than a Bond pattern.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I have repeatedly tried Bond/NATO straps over the years and they inevitably end up in the drawer/bin, with one exception,


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I tried a Bond NATO on several watches and didn't like it, also tried various other striped NATO and didn't like them either - maybe I have just not found the right one

My favourite is a plain grey NATO I bought from Roy 15+ years ago, it is stitched rather than welded and is made of a different fabric than those you find today










I also quite like the plain black single pass NATO


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Jet Jetski said:


> Agree, plain coloured NATO straps do seem to be more likely to improve a watch than a Bond pattern.


 I admit im prejudiced when it come to NATO straps, and thats because although some can look tidy i just dont like the fact that the strap often gets all bunched up and shoved in the keepers, then it sticks out making it make it look untidy and often spoils the aesthetic of a watch, some fitted NATO`s are passable because they`re tailored to the watch!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I can recall my dad wearing stripey canvas straps on his watches. But that was the late 60's and fashions have changed since then )

I love them though, including the "Bond" bottom left:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Perlative Cernometer said:


> To be fair they both qualify as "real" Bonds now after Daniel Craig wearing the black and grey type for several films now. There is of course a third variant now with the black/grey with the khaki edging to the grey stripes used on the new Faux patina Seamaster for NTTD.
> 
> Ironically the only watch I've really been happy with on the ...let's call it the "original" Bond is a Vostok:
> 
> ...


 OK if this Nato is the "Original Bond" I can see how people would say it doesn't look good on (m)any watches? - That colour combination would be tricky to match up (imho) - It does look good on the Vostok above though & (again imho) could work with some bronze cased watches?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry, but no watch looks good on a nato. It looks as though your watch is strapped on with a boy scout belt... :laughing2dw:










(Crams tin hat on and retires to bunker)...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Sorry, but no watch looks good on a nato. It looks as though your watch is strapped on with a boy scout belt... (Crams tin hat on and retires to bunker)...


 No need for a tin hat mate, I agree with you, so you're not alone :thumbsup:


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

PaulBoy said:


> OK if this Nato is the "Original Bond" I can see how people would say it doesn't look good on (m)any watches? - That colour combination would be tricky to match up (imho) - It does look good on the Vostok above though & (again imho) could work with some bronze cased watches?


 Colour combo might work, but you'll struggle to find a NATO with bronze hardware, and it's very visible when you're wearing the watch too.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Sorry, but no watch looks good on a nato. It looks as though your watch is strapped on with a boy scout belt... :laughing2dw:
> 
> 
> 
> (Crams tin hat on and retires to bunker)...


 I am not a big fan of NATO's (canvas at least), but they beat a bund!

(Is there any room under that tin hat of yours for a little one?)


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Perlative Cernometer said:


> Colour combo might work, but you'll struggle to find a NATO with bronze hardware, and it's very visible when you're wearing the watch too.


 I did a search on CNS (Sweden) for "Bronze" & they have 57 straps (all Nato / Para / Marine) with bronze hardware - Couldn't be arsed to check if there was an "Original Bond" strap in there, but there's plenty of plain ones, or colourful ones to suit a variety of tastes - I had this one on my Bronze Turtle & thought they worked well together (?)


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

PaulBoy said:


> I did a search on CNS (Sweden) for "Bronze" & they have 57 straps (all Nato / Para / Marine) with bronze hardware - Couldn't be arsed to check if there was an "Original Bond" strap in there, but there's plenty of plain ones, or colourful ones to suit a variety of tastes - I had this one on my Bronze Turtle & thought they worked well together (?)
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2kJqR6q


 Apologies, clearly what I meant was I haven't seen many bronze NATO's whilst perusing the cheapo straps on ebay recently.


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Sorry, but no watch looks good on a nato. It looks as though your watch is strapped on with a boy scout belt... :laughing2dw:


 At the risk of pedantry, boy scouts don't wear stripey snake belts when in uniform. Mine was brown leather back in the dark ages, and they haven't changed the look.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Bricey said:


> they beat a bund


 Nothing beats a bund, time to get a bit steam-punk ...

[IMG alt="May be an image of wrist watch" data-ratio="100.00"]https://scontent.fman4-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.6435-9/190670197_470235830714326_666732690442635938_n.jpg?_nc_cat=100&ccb=1-3&_nc_sid=8bfeb9&_nc_ohc=wNT_wOH1N00AX8onOiN&_nc_ht=scontent.fman4-1.fna&oh=41515e4396caba91a026d855dc32931a&oe=60D451E5[/IMG]

[IMG alt="May be an image of wrist watch" data-ratio="100.00"]https://scontent.fman4-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.6435-9/190250387_470236137380962_2949595751586617499_n.jpg?_nc_cat=100&ccb=1-3&_nc_sid=8bfeb9&_nc_ohc=ATGrnfB6j8cAX-AkdOy&_nc_ht=scontent.fman4-1.fna&oh=522ce1b9ba8153e82de2e299ace3c26f&oe=60D465EE[/IMG]


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

Jet Jetski said:


> Nothing beats a bund, time to get a bit steam-punk ...


 Uh oh.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Jet Jetski said:


> Nothing beats a bund, time to get a bit steam-punk ...


 Oh good lord.

This thread is now NSFB


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Bricey said:


> Oh good lord.
> 
> This thread is now NSFB


 Evil panda is hungry.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Jet Jetski said:


> Evil panda is hungry.


 So give it some bamboo, sit it in a dark corner and be thankful it doesn't mate.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Sorry, but no watch looks good on a stripey nato.


 there you go fixed that for you - sadly even the regimental colours - solid nato and zulu straps are of course fantastic looking on the right watch.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

Well, I like it anyway. :tongue:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

I think this is closest to looking 'ok' of all my watches, perhaps a new red seconds hand might be in order, although I do like this orange replacement for visibility.

















HAGD


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

MrF-UK82 said:


> I actually really like wearing this combo but I do get what you mean. The bond nato doesn't suit the majority of watches.


 Nice metalwork.


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Bricey said:


> I get what the OP is saying, I like my Carrera on a grey and black para, mainly for the comfort of wear, but the lugs don't look right I know
> 
> View attachment 30747


 I think the nato suits the Carrera!


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

JoT said:


>


 Nice Newmark. I think mine is still on a Marine Nationale single pass at the moment.



Bow said:


> Well, I like it anyway. :tongue:
> 
> View attachment 31055


 Very tempted by the wach ...



Rotundus said:


> there you go fixed that for you - sadly even the regimental colours - solid nato and zulu straps are of course fantastic looking on the right watch.
> 
> :thumbsup:


 I have found a stripey NATO I like ...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Jet Jetski said:


> I have found a stripey NATO I like ...
> 
> View attachment 34881


 ... an going to let you have that one :yes:


----------

